# Frankfurt & Mainz by Rascian



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

From a recent trip 

*Frankfurt*


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Berger street area


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Chinese garden


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Zeil


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Very unusual pictures of Frankfurt! Thank you for that!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great photography :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Frankfurt, Rascian


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

^^

thanks 

let's continue


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely and clean city. 

Like also the mixture between old and new. Thanks man. Keep them coming.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

amazing..a city where the old and ultra modern blend.
liking those unique architectural designs.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

next


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rascian said:


>



this is what i am talking about, gorgeous building if this thing was built a lot taller than current height, it would have been one of the most iconic skyscrapers in Germany



Fantastic cladding :applause:


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

nice to see some street level pics without skyscrapers


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Rascian said:


>


:lol: I like Smarts!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I prefer Mini and Audi R8  


Anyway, keep posting these nice shots of Frankfurt :cheers:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

New pics...


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

some wonderful pictures of my city


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks 

some more


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Лепе слике мајсторе. Узгред, који апарат користиш?


----------

